

Amazon Simple Notification Service - saikat
http://aws.amazon.com/sns/?ref_=pe_8050_15058410

======
pedalpete
A few weeks ago I was looking at signing up for an smtp service rather than
using gmail to send emails, due to the limitations in sending mail via gmail.

However, from what I understand, it seems setting up your own server is pretty
much a guarantee that your emails will get labelled as spam.

Any idea on how spam filters treat email from Amazon?

